# Red, blue and green Power Cordz.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Some new color Power Cordz!:thumbsup:


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice! who has'em an how much?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

hclignett said:


> Nice! who has'em an how much?


I'll get more information on when they will be available and post soon.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I want. 

Juan, do you know on average how much lighter these are relative to regular ole' cables?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Approximately 7 grams per cable verses the 30 grams for a standard steel cable.


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

Very light...What about service life, I change my steel cables every year or so? In terms of safety(steel cables snap occasionally), where do they stand in comp. with steel cables?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

ilpirati said:


> Very light...What about service life, I change my steel cables every year or so? In terms of safety(steel cables snap occasionally), where do they stand in comp. with steel cables?


I get a full season out of Power Cordz before I change them although their recommended life is actually much longer. I change bar tape, cables and housing every year.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ilpirati said:


> Very light...What about service life, I change my steel cables every year or so? In terms of safety(steel cables snap occasionally), where do they stand in comp. with steel cables?


About the same. I would say no more than 12 months on PC.


----------

